

Show HN: International Development Jargon Detector - thebenedict
http://www.devjargon.org

======
induscreep
I tried uploading a computer science research paper from IEEE - detects
"capacity" as jargon haha.

~~~
thebenedict
Yup, I realized pretty quickly how tough of a problem detecting "jargon" is.
Subjectivity aside, whether a word is jargon is often context-dependent.

